# Make a projector with stuff around your house



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

this isn't 100% related to computers, but it would definately go under tips and tricks
anyways, one day i was searching on ebay and i found a lot of items like "100 inch Big Screen Projection TV", but they were only about 10 dollars. I was totally sure it was just some scam, but since it was only 10 dollars, i decided to try it. I was sent a big lens, very low quality. I had to build the projector from cardboard, but it actually worked. The quality wasn't that great, but I was surprised it worked at all. Then i started experimenting, and found that you can achieve higher quality by taking an ordinary lens from a magnifying glass and positioning it in front of any tv or crt monitor. it works better in front of tvs though. basically all you have to do is get a cardboard box, cut a hole in one end, tape the lens there, and attach it to your screen. it really has to be dark, or it's hard to see anything. it'll take some adjusting, but it's not too bad once you get it right.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Have any pictures you can show us?


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

sorry, my digital camera isn't working right now, but i can try drawing a diagram if u r looking for the basic design... 
that's a pretty bad drawing, it's not really that big and weird  
also, if you want them, i can give you a bigger set of instructions on how to build it


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I did this back in the early 70s. A friend and I ordered some 12" lenses at $70 each and some 48" parabolic screens at $65 each. A $100 13" color TV, and we were in business. We sold the completed projection units to sports bars for $700 each


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes I'm interested in doing this, so if anyone can give me detailed instruction I would really appreciate it.


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

goto:
http://www.rightstoresale.com/private/BIGSCREEN/instructions.htm
They have pretty good instructions, if you are going to use a magnifying glass lens just cut a smaller hole to fit the lens in the cardboard


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Also, the entire dimensions of the cardboard box will be different depending on the size and type of lens you use


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

You can get many lenses on ebay, but they are being sold for much more than they are really worth. The cheapest place I have found to buy fresnel lenses is http://www.3dlens.com. They are selling 3X page lenses for about $1.80, which can project a 13" to 20" inch TV to about 75 or 100 inches. They are also selling smaller lenses, some that are 5X, which should be able to project a smaller TV to about 100 inches too. Another cool thing you can do is position one of these lenses about 7" inches from the monitor, while playing a 3d game, and the game will become huge and will give a virtual-reality feel to the gameplay. Here is a good place to find instructions on how to do this: http://www.rickleephoto.com/rlcoll.htm. I tried it and it really works!
Have fun!


----------



## Metys (Oct 12, 2003)

whoa!
interesting stuff u guys, thanx for commenting on it. im definately going to try one of these suckers out.

kudos :up:


----------

